# Playmobil crane placement......Finally



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Since the weather is starting to cooperate, the railway bug is starting to bite again. Last fall I motorized a Playmobil overhead crane, and it has been sitting in my shop waiting for this moment. Yesterday I installed it in the town of Emily. 

http://youtu.be/6JNYGxKUPVc


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

That turned out reall well, really great work there Dan.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Dan, 
You did a great job would like to know how you did it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There is a previous thread I believe. 

Nice to see it outdoors finally Dan! 

Greg


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great to see it "in the outdoor" and operational. Very nice work Dan. Posted By livesteam53 on 11 Mar 2012 09:25 AM 
Dan, 
You did a great job would like to know how you did it. 

Mark: see this link for the 'making of': http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/8/aft/122728/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By livesteam53 on 11 Mar 2012 09:25 AM 
Dan, 
You did a great job *would like to know how you did it*. 


Here is the original post. http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/8/aft/122728/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

That turned out great! Nice work. 


-Kevin.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for pointing me to the building tread. 
You did a wonderful job.


----------

